# Personal S-12 record set at Adelaide Junction R.R., Boxford MA



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Last weekend Karen and I went to visit Andy Brauer's Railroad, as he and his family were hosting the July New England steam up. First off, I have to say it is unlike anything I have ever seen, reminding me of a cross between Doc Rivet's layout (I've only seen pictures), a dose of John Muir's Sierra Club and a smidge of an enchanted forest. Phase 1-X is an incredible three track loop with some great graceful curves, a few passing sidings, extra steam up bays, a train station and a coaling tower. All this is connected by two drawbridges and a wye junction to phase X+Y, which consists of a huge loop, I'm guestimating 300-350 feet in length. Acoording to Andy, phase "coming soon" will make the giant loop a dual main line, with enough room between trains for two or thee at a time, depending on experience. That is a whole lot of trains.

Andy has a coal drag of twenty hoppers, ten of which have coal loads, weighing in at about two pounds each, and ten empty cars, topped off with an ACC brass caboose. His Aster H-8 moves them around as if they were nothing, that locomotive needs way more cars. Any-who, I took his drag, added one of my box cars to adress coupler issues, and pulled twenty-one cars, plus caboose. Later in the day was 22 cars, however no pictures were taken, so I'm saying twenty-one. I'm hoping to get some pics soon.

Choo choo, Train On!


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*Kent/et-al*

*Host Andy taking a picture of me taking a picture of him taking a picture of me...NOT... 
The HI-LINE....**....WATCH OUT FOR THAT FIRST STEP......*

*







*

*Engine Shed and a small part of the freight yard and Steam-up area...*


*







*



*Some other STRANGE sights......*

*







*


*Dave's Garrett (sp?)*


*







*



*Gilbert's ex-Aristo-Electric Pacific now with Live Steam*


*







*


*







*



*Kent - PM/message-in-a-bottle/etc your e-mail address.*
*I have several video's of your ROCKET 0-6-0 and Andy's H-8 (Darn thing needs its own ZIP code).*

*Ray*


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

I only managed to get one pic of the S-12 in action at Andy's steamup, but it's a close-up of the engine and doesn't show the full magnitude of this epic feat! Here it is anyway...


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

Epic Feat #1




Epic Feat #2


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

Got there too late and missed most of the good stuff (and most of the people)! Was almost 4:00PM before I could get there. The rain delay really messed up my plans. 
Did get to see the S-12 pull a very long train of cars that was most impressive. Gilberts' latest creation looks really good. What did he do for cylinders? Is it one big internal cylinder between the frames or two on the outside? Inquiring minds want to know.

Mike McCormack
On the Mount, Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mike*
*Sorry we missed you - Gilbert used a pair of large Roundhouse cylinders mounted outside.*

*SHACK (er Kent..)







*
*SO, you continued to test for the TERMINAL VELOCITY of a freight train!!! Looks like the hopper wheels are GLOWING....








*
* Epic Feat #3 - Ground level backside - Nice weathering on the hoppers - Andy!!
*


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

The S-12 continues to impress! Very nice videos, gives you a simulation of an engine up to speed high-balling!


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*Andrew*
*The S-12 does seem to HAUL_THE_EXPRESS_MAIL.*

*Here are two short video's of Host Andy's H-8 with the same coal drag and more cars.*


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard and Ray , 

Thank you for the pictures and videos, I had a blast running on the new Highline. Perhaps by installing a servo on the throttle I can better tune the speed. Its hard to reach down and adjust it as it comes screaming by. 

The real story is Andy was so busy being a host he wasn't able to fire his Aster Allegheny until very late in the afternoon. So in the mean time I sat in and hauled two of the three coal trains scheduled that day. And as we all know, the show must go on!!


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Boy, these pics and videos make me even sorrier I couldn't attend. If only my son hadn't the temerity to schedule his birthday on that Sunday! Hope to run with everyone again soon and am blown away by the S-12's performance . . .


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Boy that little loco can pull some cars.


----------

